# Speechless



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

As some of you know, I was contemplating a box of Cohiba's Siglo VI. Silverfox was nice enough to offer to send me *ONE. *One means one cigar. Period. Well, I get a notice there is a package at the post office, so this morning, the dog and I swing by there while doing our morning errands and pick this up (pic below). While I am fine, she is still a little shell shocked from the noise.....lol/

All kidding aside, as a new guy here (member since January, lurker about 12 months before that) I don't know if I have ever seen a group like this. I thought this before this bomb, but it only goes to reinforce what I already thought. I mean, people from everywhere who seem to have that "core sensibility" of class, patience, and giving. Don't want to get all Hallmark Card on you guys, but man, thank you so much Silverfox. I will be in touch with you to plan my very first bomb to someone here. Still learning how it works, but I am a fast learner! :ss

Again, Silverfox, thank you, thank you, thank you. You are a scholar and a gentleman.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow that's great! Im jealous..... enjoy your smokes and I hope to see some reviews from the newb! ( I think this goes in the bomb thread)


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Very gracious.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> ( I think this goes in the bomb thread)


Crap, I will post it there too. I put it here since it originated from here. Thanks bud.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

very nice hit, man!!! There's no such thing as a "fair trade" or a "send just one" here... :ss


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice.

Just some words of advice....eat a big meal before that Siglo.


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Thats the Club Stogie spirit:tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

In case you haven't noticed,one NEVER means one in the jungle 
Thats a shove down the slope if I ever saw one


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

"The cutter is in case the cigars got lost. they could cut themselves out of the box"

:r Classic!

THat kind of stuff happens to me all the time. "Hey, trade with me for a fiver"... waits three days... 15 cigars show up! Loving gorilla math!


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Very nice hit Silverfox!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Enjoy Costa you have been had by one of the best!

I bust on The Fox relentlessly, but he is one class act!!

Another great work of art by Shawn.

The problem I have found with gorilla math is there is no set logic.
1+1 = 5 
1 = 15 
a 5er = a bottle of scotch and 10 smokes etc...

I can't get a handle on it.


Al


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Costa said:


> Crap, I will post it there too. I put it here since it originated from here. Thanks bud.


moved it for you!


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't you just love gorilla math? Looks like a few nice smokes you got there!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Class act there Silver Fox :tu !!!!!!! BEAUTIFULLY executed!!!!!!!



Ron


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Excellent! Jungle math can sometimes be confusing. But is seems as if you are getting the spirit of the jungle. You were hit, took it like a man. Now its time to PIF. Thats whats makes this such an amazing place. When you PIF, it rolls downhill! I cant tell you how much pleasure I get from seeing someone I hit PIF and really slam someone else who they feel is in need of some jungle love.
Good stuff from everyone!:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice.

He got you realy good.

You will be hooked after those for sure.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Great hit Silverfox!! Although the Cohiba's Siglo VI is not as rare as a Cohibo you might enjoy it and its travel companions a little more!! :r :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

The Fox is one cool cat.

The paradox I've come to understand as it applies to jungle math is as follows:

"A stated whole number will never equal itself"

So 5 never equals 5 and 1 never equals 1

Once I "got" that concept, I fully understood everything about jungle math.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet hit!!! 

But he doesn't know that you prefer Cohibo over Cohiba!!!:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Very Nice Hit!! :dr


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

This one was my pleasure, and I am glad you enjoyed it.

I had a RASS last night and it was great.

Costa is a class act don't let him fool you, it was hard work getting him to cough up his address for that Siglo..............for some reason he didn't believe me when I would only send him the one Cohiba.

Now seems to me I only sent one Cohiba??

Good on your brother, enjoy them in good health.

sorry about your dog............collateral damage is nasty sometimes.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks again Silverfox. 

I just ordered 100 5-finger bags and am grabbing some boxes from the post office. You can say I am "gearing up for battle" ......


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> The Fox is one cool cat.
> 
> The paradox I've come to understand as it applies to jungle math is as follows:
> 
> ...


That is perfect!

Fox, you're a top shelf gorilla no one can say any different.
Costa, enjoy. You have been taken care of by one of the very best.

Al


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

You know you are loved because that was an awesome bomb.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

When I grow up I want to be Shawn. And Dan. And George. And...
Imagine what kind of monster that'd be? I'd be shooting bombs out of every orifice 24 hours a day. 
Way to be Shawn. You're a class act and a stand up BOTL. :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

That SilverFox is a smooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth operator!

Very nice hit! :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> That SilverFox is a smooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth operator!
> 
> Very nice hit! :tu


Don't you have cigars to label or count or fix a mailbox or something?:ss

Al


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Don't you have cigars to label or count or fix a mailbox or something?:ss
> 
> Al


Hey, I have an idea! Maybe yall can help each other out! :chk


----------

